# First Naked shot



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

So this morning I broke out my naked portafilter for the first time. I'm home for the weekend so I had time to clean up any coffee carnage this morning that I wouldn't have had on a weekday before work.

I think it went pretty well. It didn't make any mess so I think that's pretty good going for a first bottomless shot. It's a 21g basket. I dosed at 20g. I think 21 or even 22 would be better. I ground into a little jar, fluffed the grounds there, weighed into the filter basket, stirred in basket with a skewer, tamped and went for it. 20G for 62g out in about 40 seconds. Ran a little long but honestly tasted a little under. I think the video shows a little dead spot at the front and the camera angle/stream hides what the back is doing. Overall I'm pretty impressed for a first shot out of a bottomless but if anyone sees anything that needs improvement let me know. It wasn't working out to film the prep unfortunately. My phone is essentially balanced between the cord for the machine and grinder to get that shot.

The latte which resulted was quite nice so that's the main thing! The Silvia steam wand is a must have upgrade for the Gaggia Classic. Next stop, turn down the OPV and fit the PID, which should happen tomorrow. Hoping the OPV mod plus stable temp is the last piece of the puzzle to help with the fact the shot tasted a bit under even though the time ran a bit long.






I tried to embed the video several times but it's a no go.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Noticed a drop or two of water coming out the side. I think it's probably time for a new group head gasket


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

Fez said:


> Noticed a drop or two of water coming out the side. I think it's probably time for a new group head gasket


 It was brand new last weekend. More likely it's the cheap naked or it's in wrong. Plan to check the seat and direction when I fit the pid. It doesn't leak on the gaggia standard portafilter at all.


----------

